# Does low AMH mean straight to IVF?



## Kiwi TTC (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi there

This is the first time I've ever posted something on any type of forum and I'm really nervous! I've had some bad news about my fertility and just feel so alone and confused.

My husband and I have been TTC our second child for 7 months.  I had a feeling something wasn't right so, after 6 months of TTC, my GP referred me to a fertility specialist. Anyway, the specialist has just come back saying my AMH levels are quite low (4.1) and, if nothing happens in the next 2 months, we should consider going straight to IVF. I'm shocked that it seems to have escalated so quickly. I'm 33 and we didn't have any problems conceiving our 2 1/2 year old DD.

I love our DD so much and I know there are lots of people out there struggling to conceive their first child. But I still feel so down at the thought of not having another child / a sibling for our DD. And so alone when everyone around us seems to be pregnant or has a second baby.

It doesn't help that our DD is obsessed with babies and being pregnant at the moment. Just this morning, she was walking round with some toy down her top saying she's got a tiny baby in her tummy. She even told an acquaintance that mummy has a tiny baby in her tummy too... If only!! It all just adds to the pressure I'm feeling  

Anyway, has anyone here been in a similar situation with low AMH levels and gone straight to IVF? We live in New Zealand where government funding is quite tight which means we'd probably have to pay for it ourselves. It's so expensive!!

Thanks!  

PS: Sorry for the rant, I needed to get it all out!!


----------



## Mum2M (May 15, 2016)

Hi..dont have an answer sorry..you post made my smile..my DS has been at me for a sibling and he's very specific..a boy n a girl  .
Really what made me start thinking of treatment. I have never had IVF but the wealth of info on FF is astounding. People are really helpful here so you shd get a useful response soon.
All the best


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm quite surprised with their response. You haven't been trying very long naturally considering it's an average 12-18 months to conceive, and although your ahm is a little low considering your age, it doesn't mean you won't get pregnant naturally. Loads of ladies with levels a lot lower than that manage a natural pregnancy.

Personally i would say that if your tubes are clear and your fsh is ok (you don't mention this in your post, and if it hasn't been checked them its definitely worth having checked as its a good indicator) then I would give it another 6 months. 

Good luck xxx


----------



## Kiwi TTC (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for your replies 😀 As of a few months ago, my day 3 FSH was 7 - sorry, I'm new to all this!

Cloudy, thanks for your comment. I was also quite surprised with the specialist's response and it gave me a fright. Cynically speaking, it makes me wonder if they just want the high fees?! The specialist confirmed yesterday that we definitely wouldn't be eligible for government funding.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Your fsh seems good. Can you get a 2nd opinion?

Xxx


----------



## lemongrass (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi KiwiTTC,

Sorry about your bad fertility news - I know what a shock it is, after being able to conceive naturally the first time ...  But I would say you have every reason to be optimistic, in particular the fact that you have got pregnant before (so shouldn't have any problems with implantation) and are still young.

Has anyone suggested a review of your 'antral follicle count' (AFC)?  It's another indicator of egg reserve (as is AMH).  If it comes back low it would suggest that you have diminished ovarian reserve, which is why fertility clinics would tell you not to wait around and to proceed to ivf, because the reserve is only going to decrease over time.  But it does sound like your specialist may have slightly jumped the gun before recommending this test.  So, in answer to your question, yes, I had low AMH (they never told me the precise level I'm afraid) and proceeded straight to ivf, but only after they had confirmed that I had diminished ovarian reserve, and also I was older than you (37).  It took a few months of natural cycle ivf, but I'm now 21 weeks pregnant 

Your young age means that even if you don't have loads of eggs left (which is not yet confirmed anyway), they are likely to be good quality, and therefore capable of fertilising and developing into an embryo etc.  Good luck!  xx


----------



## Kiwi TTC (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi again

A quick update... AF arrived 4 days late the other week which meant we got our hopes up for a few days 

We spoke to our specialist and she slightly backtracked on her suggestion that we consider going straight to IVF. I've booked an appointment to discuss options in more detail for next month if we get another BFN. I'll ask for the AFN test then, too.

In the meantime, I had an HSG and that came back perfectly ok. I've also just started acupuncture. I've never been into alternative therapies but thought I'd give it a go as I'm no so keen on all the fertility drugs and some of the side effects I've read about. Has anyone else had much experience with acupuncture? My acupuncturist gave me a book "The Infertility Cure" to read and, based on the diagnostic questions, it seems to suggest I might have a luteal phase defect. Not sure how accurate it all is, though??

Thanks for your lovely comments so far. It's nice to know there are people out there reading this!

Xx


----------

